# Different Wing Chun systems



## Katsu Jin Ken (Aug 12, 2004)

Just wanted to see some pics or read a discription of the Wing Chun you all take.  I dont have a cam or i'd take pics in class.

we do a mix of Yip Man and Pan Nam style, non traditional Wing Chun.  Its very practical.  www.wingchunbakmei.com < one of sigungs main teachers.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 13, 2004)

I do Ip Ching wing chung, Ip ching is the son of Ip man so that is where our school originated from. Our teachers are Master Garner Train and and Sifu John Graper. Both are very good teachers.

We also Study jujutsu as well and occasionally work on some escrima.


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Aug 14, 2004)

cool Spat, i think me and you are at about the same level in WC.  I see on your pro. that your learning chum kui, i finished sil lum tao acouple weeks ago. Should be starting chum kui any day now.



we do some shuai chiao, okinawan tuite/jujutsu, and dogbrothers stick fighting, along with teaching WC.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 16, 2004)

Katsu Jin Ken said:
			
		

> cool Spat, i think me and you are at about the same level in WC.  I see on your pro. that your learning chum kui, i finished sil lum tao acouple weeks ago. Should be starting chum kui any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> we do some shuai chiao, okinawan tuite/jujutsu, and dogbrothers stick fighting, along with teaching WC.



chum kiu is really an amazing form and Im really enjoying learning it, sadly ive been taking alot more time with certain aspects of it then i should because i have a knee injury that is making really hard for me to practice some of the foot work. 
Just outta curiousity how long have you been working on siu lim tao? I know some schools spends different amounts of times on different forms before they move on.  Ive been going strong on it for about a year know (i was up to chum kiu a couple years ago but then stopped going to class for personal reasons and know im back in and having a great time).


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Aug 17, 2004)

ive been doing sil lum tao (actually knowing it all and practicing it along with the san sao that goes with it) for about a month now.  We go through the forms pretty quickly.  Sifu says a year in youll know the 3 empty hand forms.  Then you learn how to use it more by perfecting structure and sparring.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 17, 2004)

sweet, that sounds like a pretty good approach. Although i really like our kwoon and teachers, if there were more wing chun schools in the area i would probably go sit in on some classes just so i could see how others do it


----------



## Marvin (Aug 20, 2004)

I think there is another WC school in Flint called 4 star martials arts.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 21, 2004)

do you know if the teachers name is rasool?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 22, 2004)

that place is not very far from my house, im not sure the connection exactly but i know that my teacher knows him somehow


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 25, 2004)

If the style is taught any other way than the traditional way, then its not Wing Chun anymore, and should be re named IMO.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 26, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> If the style is taught any other way than the traditional way, then its not Wing Chun anymore, and should be re named IMO.



the only problem is that alot of different people will tell you that alot of different ways are the traditional way. Thats one of the reasons that wing chun has so many arguments


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 26, 2004)

That sucks, I guess the best thing to is learn it straight from Ip Chun.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

The book _Complete Wing Chun_ has details on many different styles of Wing Chun. I'm reading it now and it's very interesting!


----------



## Dazzla (Dec 6, 2005)

I learn from Sifu David Brown, who learned from Sifu Kwok Cheung who is a rep in the UK of Ip Chun.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 7, 2005)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> That sucks, I guess the best thing to is learn it straight from Ip Chun.


 
Not really, ip man taught many others besides ip chun and everyone will have a different slant on wing chun.  And there are many different styles of wing chun, the best thing to do is think for yourself and avoid closing oneself off to differences because of pollitics.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 7, 2005)

Dazzla said:
			
		

> I learn from Sifu David Brown, who learned from Sifu Kwok Cheung who is a rep in the UK of Ip Chun.


 
Kwok cheung is a knowledgable man.

I study yip man wing chun also, my lineage goes through sam kwok who has represented ip chun for a long time and is representing ip ching at this moment in time.


----------



## Jan sing sang (Dec 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Katsu Jin Ken
> *we do a mix of Yip Man and Pan Nam style*


 
What are in your experience the biggest differences betwen this two styles?



> Originally Posted by DeLamar.J
> *If the style is taught any other way than the traditional way, then its not Wing Chun anymore, and should be re named IMO.*


 
What would be the traditional way of teaching in your oppinion?

thanx,


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 20, 2006)

Regarding the Yipman students. Sifu Leung Ting of Wing Tsun branch has a very organized ranking levels, it is organized to an idea that you start the difficult long routes of the system only to learn shortcuts in the future. www.IWTA.com and www.EWTO.com (European Wing Tsun)


----------

